# Free Consultation Question



## acorntreecare (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi,
We have been in the tree business for over 35 years. Here is one questions that we get asked all of the time and we are just curious how other tree services handle this.

Lots of people call us for a free consultation. Yes we do give free estimates/proposals, but there seems to be a fine line between a free estimate/proposal and a consultation. Most people that ak for a free consultation actually just want an arborist to discuss their trees with them for free and then have no work completed at that time or in the future. A lot of people get offended when you tell them that we can't just come out for free for a friendly discussion about their trees. Does anyone else have this issue? How do you handle it? Thanks! Acorn Tree Care

http://www.acorntreecare.com/


----------



## lxt (Dec 3, 2009)

this usually happens when I arrive to look at the work, sly people tell you they want an "estimate" free that is! then it turns into the old..."let me ask you something"

Im straight with people in this regard, if you know what you want done?? or I can give you advice pertaining to the right way to do something & bid it accordingly then that is an estimate.

if you want to know how to care for your plants, need a landscape plan, planting advice or.........suggestions along with the materials needed to do what you plan on doing yourself......thats cosultations!! & I charge!

in other words if they need a bid...its a free estimate, if they`re gonna walk me around the property & pick my brain....I tell em right off the bat, "I could provide some insight but would have to charge a consultation fee".

hope this helps?


LXT...................


----------



## littlenick (Dec 3, 2009)

acorntreecare said:


> Hi,
> We have been in the tree business for over 35 years. Here is one questions that we get asked all of the time and we are just curious how other tree services handle this.
> 
> Lots of people call us for a free consultation. Yes we do give free estimates/proposals, but there seems to be a fine line between a free estimate/proposal and a consultation. Most people that ak for a free consultation actually just want an arborist to discuss their trees with them for free and then have no work completed at that time or in the future. A lot of people get offended when you tell them that we can't just come out for free for a friendly discussion about their trees. Does anyone else have this issue? How do you handle it? Thanks! Acorn Tree Care
> ...



I have been wondering about this also...

Nice Website!


Nick


----------



## acorntreecare (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks, great answer! I am glad that we are on the same page as other tree services. We try to handle those situations in that manner. Unfortunately, you get those people who call and assume that you can hang out with them in thier yard for an hour for free. Our consultation fees are between $75.00 and $150.00, depending if there is anything that has to be written up like a hazard evaluation form. Is that about how much everyone else charges?

Thanks for the website compliment!

http://www.acorntreecare.com/


----------



## southsoundtree (Dec 4, 2009)

acorntreecare said:


> Thanks, great answer! I am glad that we are on the same page as other tree services. We try to handle those situations in that manner. Unfortunately, you get those people who call and assume that you can hang out with them in thier yard for an hour for free. Our consultation fees are between $75.00 and $150.00, depending if there is anything that has to be written up like a hazard evaluation form. Is that about how much everyone else charges?
> 
> Thanks for the website compliment!
> 
> http://www.acorntreecare.com/



I field the question with : Free estimate if you know what you want.
Consultation Services by fee. $75 per hour, one hour minimum, with field notes. Written reports continue at the same rate.

I will be teaching you about tree biology, tree health, species characteristics and needs, structure, cultural practices, common and specific problems for urban trees and how to mitigate them, hazards, etc. 
I ask people to take the time to write down your questions and concerns ahead of time. Making a simple map of the trees/ property helps. 
Are you interested in scheduling time with an arborist for this service?


----------



## ATH (Dec 4, 2009)

Another option (one that I don't particullarly like, but do offer if I think it will keep me headed to the client's house) is to offer to reduce the price of any work by the consultation fee (or maybe half of the consultation).

This eliminates the "I might as well have him out because it is free", but it also helps the client feel like they are getting something. I'll usually bump up the bid a little bit in these cases...not by the full fee, but at least let me cover some costs - even if the consult isn't profitable.

The disadvantage of this is: I stress that when you have me out for an evaluation, I am providing a professional service that stands on its own. My intent is to give you an unbiased opinion of what you need to do to care for your trees. When I start offering to take away the evaluation fee, I am back at "pay me to bid"...

I don't have a "formal" policy. I'd like all evaluations to be a fee based service. However, like I said, if I feel like I am going to loose a potential client over that fee, I'll throw out the offer to reduce the cost of services.

The end of the report on those cases reads:
_"Finally, this is a bill for the site evaluation services. If you choose to have Advanced Tree Health complete other services described above, this fee will be waived. If you choose not to hire us for any of these services, please pay in full within 30 days."_


----------



## Garden Of Eden (Dec 4, 2009)

southsoundtree said:


> I field the question with : Free estimate if you know what you want.
> Consultation Services by fee. $75 per hour, one hour minimum, with field notes. Written reports continue at the same rate.
> 
> I will be teaching you about tree biology, tree health, species characteristics and needs, structure, cultural practices, common and specific problems for urban trees and how to mitigate them, hazards, etc.
> ...



Beautiful. Can I make a small suggestion that may help? In sales, its best not to give the potential customer options that end in "yes, or no." Such as, "Are you interested in scheduling time with an arborist for this service?". Maybe simply, "When would be a good time for us to come out and give you a consult?" Don't give them the option to say no. We just told them there is a fee, unless shrieking is heard on the other end, we can assume the price is reasonable to them. Let's just book something... Again, this isn't rude or abrasively done, gotta have a little smoothness. It may or may not work for everyone/anyone. Just trying to help.

Have a blessed day!

Jeff


----------



## treeseer (Dec 4, 2009)

Great advice by all. Much on this in archives if you search.

When asked for free estimates I limit upfront to 5-10 min. depending on amount. If it's a drive and they want free then they get on the list, which is long...On site, if I like them a lot or there is something interesting then I may go longer without charge.

Paid consult is the default; they hear this on the first phone call or online when i reply with an invoice form. i encourage folks to email pics to help me prepare, and i offer a free 3-minute consultation with pics. Of course that's too short for the whole story; but they get a link or a piece of background stuff.

If I get a pic of a tree with no flare, I may email the attached back or generally i link them somewhere at this site: http://www.treesaregood.com/treecare/treecareinfo.aspx


----------

